
Free Press: A corporate benefit that benefits all - javery
https://medium.com/@averyj/free-press-a-corporate-benefit-that-benefits-all-4f7868f11bbf#.3i3v2zbct
======
mej10
This seems like a great idea. Great way to keep news/journalism business
models pure while promoting awareness of whats going on in the world.

